# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Google Sheets: Sum up a vLookup formula within an ArrayFormula

## juno612

Hi,

I am trying VLOOKUP with Multiple Criteria in Google Sheets Using ArrayFormula, since there are more than one value on the table.

I need to SUM UP all the numbers that matches the criteria.

Could you tell me where I can add "SUM" into the below formula? Truly appreciated it  :Smilie: 


=ArrayFormula(iferror(VLOOKUP($H$2&H3,{$B$3:$B&$D$3:$D,$E$3:$F},3,0),0))

----------


## FDibbins

why not just use sumifs (IF it is available in Sheets)?

----------


## juno612

Sorry, I am new on Excel. I just followed an instruction on one of the website but unfortunately didn't provide solution for sum up those have same values.

----------


## AliGW

But you arent using Excel.

----------


## juno612

> why not just use sumifs (IF it is available in Sheets)?



Thank you, I added an helper column with concatenate then use Sumif, it works  :Smilie:

----------


## juno612

> But you arent using Excel.



I am using Google Sheet, it's works pretty much the same unless you think Google Sheet is Excel's rival gang. I better leave before I get beat up here.... :Frown:

----------


## AliGW

No, not at all! But there are differences, so you need to be clear which you are using.

I moved this thread to the correct section and adjusted the title.

----------


## juno612

Thank you, I just joking...haha. You are right, I should make it clear, will do next time  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

If that takes care of your original question, please select _Thread Tools_ from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED.

----------


## FDibbins

Juno, you may have the option to use sumifS(), the difference being sumif() only takes 1 criteria, while sumifS() can take multiple  :Smilie:

----------


## juno612

Thank you  :Smilie:

----------

